# Franconia, NH Police Officer: Cpl. Bruce McKay Killed in Line of Duty.



## Guest

*FRANCONIA, N.H. -- *A police officer was shot and killed in Franconia on Friday night, the governor's office confirmed. 
Gov. John Lynch confirmed that a police officer was shot and killed, but he did not release any details, including the officer's identity. 
Investigators and officials with the state attorney general's office were at the scene, and police had a stretch of Route 116 blocked off. 
There were few details immediately available. Reports began coming in of a shooting just before 6:30 p.m.


----------



## CPT Chaos

*Re: Police Officer Shot, Killed In Franconia NH*

*Lynch: Officer fatally shot in the Franconia area*

By Beverley Wang, Associated Press Writer | May 11, 2007
FRANCONIA, N.H. --A police officer was fatally shot in the line of duty Friday night in the Franconia area, Gov. John Lynch said.
Lynch did not release any further information in his statement, including the officer's name, or the circumstances leading up to the shooting, saying they would be released at the "appropriate time" by state police.
A section of Route 116 south of Franconia's town center, about a mile from Easton town line has been closed for a couple of hours and police cruisers are in the area. Authorities set up traffic cones down the median and blocked half the road with police tape. Flashing blue lights were seen further in the distance and drivers were turned away.
Franconia police referred all calls to the Attorney General's office. Senior Assistant Attorney General Jeff Strelzin, head of the department's homicide unit, arrived at the scene Friday but wasn't immediately available to comment. The State Police Major Crime Unit truck arrived around 10:20 p.m.
The last time a New Hampshire police officer was killed on the job was in October, when Manchester Officer Michael Briggs was shot in the head while investigating reports of gunshots in an alley.


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Re: Police Officer Shot, Killed In Franconia NH*

I hadn't even heard of this and there is not that much more to the story on WMUR.
Inspector, do you have any inside info as to what happened?


----------



## Danman1116

*Re: Police Officer Shot, Killed In Franconia NH*

Yea, they broke in on Fox with this but didn't give any other details 

RIP brother


----------



## JoninNH

*Re: Police Officer Shot, Killed In Franconia NH*

RIP brother!

*Franconia Police officer fatally shot*

By LORNA COLQUHOUN AND MARK HAYWARD

FRANCONIA - Two people -- a Franconia police officer and a cousin of ski champion Bode Miller -- were fatally shot yesterday evening at the Franconia-Easton town line, a Miller relative said last night.
New Hampshire Attorney General Kelly Ayotte confirmed the shooting deaths and said one victim was a Franconia police officer. But she would not further identify either of the victims, given the early stages of the investigation and the uncertainty whether all relatives had been notified.
Ayotte would not say if anyone was in custody, but said there was no reason to believe that anyone is on the loose.
"The murder of a police officer strikes at the very heart of our society, and the loss of this police officer will be felt by all the people of New Hampshire," said Gov. John Lynch last night.







Police are shown at the scene on Route 116 where a police officer was fatally shot in the line of duty in Franconia. (JIM COLE/AP)

Lynch ordered all flags to be flown at half-staff until further notice.
The police officer is the second New Hampshire officer to die in the line of duty in less than a year's time. Manchester police Officer Michael Briggs was shot and killed last October while investigating gunshots in the center city of Manchester.
Easton resident Bill Kenney said his nephew, Liko Kenney, who was in his early to mid 20s, was killed.
"We lost one of the sons of the valley here," Kenney said. "He was born right here, part of the Kenney family. He's famous or infamous, however you want to look at it. One of the clan."
Liko was unemployed and worked on occasion in the woods, his uncle said. According to the Littleton Courier, Liko was convicted of simple assault last month in Littleton District Court and fined $300.
Kenney said the family is talking to police.
Kenney said Liko Kenney's father is the brother of Jo Miller, Bode's mother. Liko's parents were in Hawaii when they found out about the shooting and were en route home, Kenney said. They spend the winter in Hawaii, where they own a coffee plantation, Kenney said.
The shooting took place in Easton Valley, the name given to the area bisected by Route 116 as it runs south from Franconia village. Nestled in the Kinsman Range, it is made up of forests and fields and few houses.
The population of Easton is only 300. Its most famous location, the Tamarack Tennis Camp, was founded by Jack and Peg Kenney in 1962. Jack Kenney's daughter, Jo, married tennis instructor Woody Miller and they had several children, including Bode. The camp is now home to several members of the Miller-Kenney family
Neighbors said they saw police cruisers racing to the scene, last night around 6 p.m. 
Before dark, police had blocked access along Route 116 about a half-mile on either side of the shooting. Traffic was heavy with locals driving up and looking for information.
On the north side of the roadblock, police were turning traffic back at Copper Mine Road. At 9 p.m. they moved onlookers back farther and hung police tape across a travel lane.
The State Police Major Crime Unit truck arrived around 10:20 p.m. 
Police at the scene were tightlipped. At 6:30 p.m., an ambulance entered Interstate 93 at Franconia and headed north toward Littleton.
Littleton Regional Hospital referred inquiries to New Hampshire State Police.
_The Associated Press contributed to this article_


----------



## Guest

*Re: Police Officer Shot, Killed In Franconia NH*

I heard from a "reliable source" at work last night that this guy, the second deceased, wrestled with the cop and shot him with his own gun. A passerby runs to help the cop, picks up his gun and shoots and kills the bad guy...... If this story is confirmed I will drive to fucking new hampshire myself and shake the hand of the citizen. He may not have saved the PO but he certainly did the right thing in my eyes....... LIVE FREE OR DIE !!!!!!!!! RIP brother.


----------



## screamineagle

*Re: Police Officer Shot, Killed In Franconia NH*



Sniper said:


> I heard from a "reliable source" at work last night that this guy, the second deceased, wrestled with the cop and shot him with his own gun. A passerby runs to help the cop, picks up his gun and shoots and kills the bad guy...... If this story is confirmed I will drive to fucking new hampshire myself and shake the hand of the citizen. He may not have saved the PO but he certainly did the right thing in my eyes....... LIVE FREE OR DIE !!!!!!!!! RIP brother.


If thats true snipe I will personally drive you there and be next in line to shake his hand.

RIP Officer.


----------



## pahapoika

*Re: Police Officer Shot, Killed In Franconia NH*

_ A passerby runs to help the cop, picks up his gun and shoots and kills the bad guy......_

hope this is the case as well. one less shitbag to provide 3 hots and a cot , plus full medical for the rest of his life.

my condolences to the officer's family


----------



## Andy0921

*Re: Police Officer Shot, Killed In Franconia NH*

RIP brother


----------



## dave7336

*Re: Police Officer Shot, Killed In Franconia NH*

Rest in Peace and God Bless


----------



## Inspector

*Re: Police Officer Shot, Killed In Franconia NH*

A Franconia police officer was shot and killed during a routine motor vehicle stop on Friday.The state attorney general's office says Corp. Bruce McKay was shot four times and run over by the suspect's car on Route 116 in Franconia. McKay was a 12-year veteran of the Franconia Police Department.The state attorney general's office says the incident began Friday night when McKay attempted to pull over Liko Kenney on Route 116. Kenney took off, leading McKay on a brief pursuit.Investigators say when McKay stopped Kenney a second time a mile up the road, he used pepper spray to subdue him. According to police, that's when Kenney shot the officer four times and the proceeded to run the officer over with his car.State Attorney General Kelly Ayotte said a passer-by, Gregory Floyd, witnessed the incident and rushed to the officer's aid. Investigators say Floyd grabbed McKay's gun and ordered Kenney to drop his weapon. According to Senior Assistant Attorney General Jeff Strelzin, Floyd fatally shot Kenney when he tried to reload his gun.Ayotte said the state has decided Floyd's actions were justified and he will not be facing any charges.According to police, there was a previous incident involving McKay and Kenney. Back in 2003, Kenney was convicted of simple assault and resisting arrest for an incident involving McKay.Family members said Kenney was ski champion Bode Miller's cousin. Back in September 2005, McKay pulled Bode Miller over on Route 116 for going 83 mph in a 40 mph zone.As of Saturday afternoon, Miller did not return any calls to comment about the incident.Friday night, Gov. John Lynch ordered all flags be lowered to half staff. He also visited with first responders in Franconia on Saturday who spent the night investigating McKay's death.He said, "My thoughts and prayers, and those of my wife, Susan, are with the family of the New Hampshire police officer killed this evening while serving the people of our state."The last police officer killed in the line of duty was Manchester Officer Michael Briggs, who was shot and killed in October 2006._Copyright WMUR
_

Rest in peace brother


----------



## US706

*Looks like some of you will be making a road trip to NH.*

Looks like some of you will be making a road trip to NH.

Its too bad we lost a brother, but I'm so glad this monster didn't get away. This Gregory Floyd guy is a warrior as well as a hero. It took a lot of guts to get invovled in this.

RIP Cpl.McKay


----------



## mpdcam

RIP brother.

Give Floyd a medal for taking care of business.


----------



## Inspector

Further information indicates that Mr. Floyd's son, also named Gregory, was travelling in the car with his dad when they came upon the incident. While the father grabbed the officer's gun and shot the suspect Floyd's son ran to the murdered officer's cruiser and used the radio to call for help.


----------



## EASTCOASTCOP

A person did pick the officers radio and say that there is an officer who was really hurt. If that person shot the suspect, god bless him.


----------



## Guest

ABSOLUTELY MIND BLOWING. I'm not too big a man to admit that my eyes welled up reading all this new info. I had no idea that this motherfucker drove over the cop with his car. God bless Floyd and his yound son. And YES 706, some us WILL BE making the trek north for the services. I remember VIVIDLY how hot it was last summer at Trooper Barry's funeral. The world around the cemetery could be on fire and it could never be too hot to pay respect to our fallen brothers.......

stepping down off my soapbox now.....


----------



## MDSP2597

Last night we got a call from NHSP. My Cpl had to make notification to Cpl McKay's sister who lives down here. I will speak on behalf of my fellow Troopers, our condolences to the family, friends, co-workers, and Law Enforcement Officers in New Hampshire during this time of grief. My you rest in peace Brother McKay. 

To the Floyd family, thank you for taking action. Your actions will not be forgotten. All I can say is Thank You.

STAY SAFE.


----------



## kwflatbed

AG: A private citizen killed Franconia police officer's murderer

Concord - Updated, 5:14 p.m. A police officer was fatally shot and run over by a man who had assaulted him four years earlier, authorities said today. The shooter, a cousin of ski champion Bode Miller, was then killed by a passer-by who grabbed the officer's gun.
An earlier report appears below. For extended coverage, see UnionLeader.com and the New Hampshire Union Leader tomorrow.

http://www.unionleader.com/









Police at the scene on Route 116 where a police officer was fatally shot in the line of duty in Franconia. (JIM COLE/AP)


----------



## KozmoKramer

How Cpl. Bruce McKay should be remembered...


----------



## US706

The grief and anguish of our hearts is beyond understanding. Lord may our brother officer _Cpl. McKay_ be received into your safe hands and secure love. We pray for your loving mercy to all your children, and give us the light to guide us out of our darkness and that we may treasure the memory of _Cpl. McKay's_ life more than the manner of his death.


~For Christ's sake.


----------



## Rock

Does anyone know when the services will be?


----------



## US706

http://franconiapd.tripod.com/

make sure you drop in and sign the guest book


----------



## Killjoy

Rest in Peace, brother. May you burn in Hell, Kenney. I spit on you.


----------



## kidiaz

hell i'll tag along too shake his hand and drink a cold one on me
rest in peace fallen brother


----------



## girlcop21

May the hero who shot that bastard be forever protected and may Cpl. McKay rest in peace. 

...to be shot and then run over... I just don't get it...


----------



## Tango

Boston.com reports that Floyd was an ex-MARINE. RIP Cpl. McKay.


----------



## girlcop21

here is a segment from a larger article in Boston.com regarding the passerby who killed this idiot... unbelievable! 

Floyd, who had been driving by in a Chevrolet Tahoe with his son, also named Gregory P. Floyd, saw the entire scene, Ayotte said. A video camera in McKay's cruiser also recorded the shooting, Ayotte said.
The elder Floyd drove his Tahoe into a spot between McKay and Kenney as a shield and told his son, who is in his late teens, to run to the officer's cruiser and radio for help.
The elder Floyd picked up McKay's gun from the ground and ordered Kenney to drop his weapon. Kenney refused, and Floyd saw Kenney appear to be reloading, Conte said. Floyd then shot and killed Kenney, Conte said.


----------



## Inspector

http://www.nhpolice.com/memorial/McKay.htm

By LORNA COLQUHOUN
New Hampshire Union Leader Correspondent

FRANCONIA - A little more than a week ago, police Cpl. Bruce McKay sent an e-mail to a couple of dozen friends, reminding them that National Police Week would kick off on Monday.

It contained statistics, including the most sobering, that the average number of police officers who die in the line of duty is 164, "and we can expect to add another 164 to roster next year." The e-mail asked the recipients to remember those who died in the line of duty and "recognize the effects of the ultimate sacrifice."

He concluded, "Keep safe and be well."

Fiday night, McKay, 48, became one of the statistics he asked friends to pause and remember.

"He would go to the memorials every year in Concord (for fallen officers)," said fellow officer Christopher Fowler. "He was very active in that."

McKay was a 12-year veteran of the small police force in a town of 900 people, and yesterday was remembered for his dedication to upholding the law -- but with conflicting, and sometimes strong, emotions.

He was spoken of both with admiration by some and bitterness by others, who felt he was too tough, especially on the town's young people.

"He was a local law enforcement officer in a small town and he felt he was doing what was right," said Tom Palmer, who owns Stoney Brook Motel with his wife, Pauline. "He created some hard feelings in town, but we were friends with him and he was always very professional with us."

McKay had recently reserved a room at the motel for his upcoming wedding, planned for early July on top of Cannon Mountain. He had a 10-year-old daughter and 14-year-old stepdaughter.

He came to the North Country in the 1990s from New York City, deciding to pursue a career in law enforcement, said Franconia police Sgt. Mark Taylor.

McKay was the police prosecutor for the department, which has three full-time officers and three part-time officers.

The doors at the Franconia Town Hall opened yesterday afternoon to residents seeking the comfort of friends and neighbors in a time of sorrow. Plates of vegetables and cookies were set out and a dozen or more came by to talk about what Selectman Chairman Carl Belz described as a "tragedy that befell our community."

The Rev. Gary Hart of the Community Church was on hand, not only to counsel townspeople, but to start healing himself. Hart is also the chaplain of the Central New Hampshire Special Operations Unit, and has worked with a number of police officers at difficult and dangerous times.

During the nor'easter last month, which hit portions of Franconia particularly hard, Hart said McKay had a lot of contact with older residents, making sure they were safe in the aftermath and helping to coordinate local shelter arrangements.

"I'm sure that is fostering some memories among those he met with," Hart said. "People are just in shock -- this is so shocking for a small town that something like this could happen."

Hart acknowledged the conflicted sentiment in town in the aftermath of the events on Friday night.

"Some thought he was rigid in coming down on the side of the law," Hart said. "He was doing a difficult job to the best of his ability. It's hard to be a police officer in a small town. He gave his heart and soul to the job before he gave his life to it."

Two years ago, Rob Hayward of Sugar Hill lost his son, Seery, in a car accident on Route 302 in Bethlehem. Serry and Liko Kenney were best friends.

Yesterday, like many, he was trying to make sense of what went so wrong between Kenney and McKay.

"McKay was a good officer -- I always liked McKay," Hayward said. "He always treated me with respect."

Hayward said McKay had stopped his son.

"He got him twice for speeding -- (Serry) was going at a good clip, but he gave him a break.

"He did a good job for the community," Hayward added. "He even wrote Bode a speeding ticket."

McKay prosecuted ski champion Bode Miller for a speeding ticket in October 2005, an incident that was captured on McKay's cruiser's video camera, for driving 83 mph in a 40 mph zone on Route 116, not far from where McKay was killed.

In a joint statement yesterday, Grafton County Attorney Ricardo St. Hilaire and Campton police Chief Chris Warn, president of the Grafton County Police Chiefs Association, said McKay will be "fondly remembered as a man of "courage, compassion and good humor."

"We will sorely miss him," they said.


----------



## mpd61

Cpl McKay has earned his place in all our hearts, and his patrol route in heaven. 

Hope the details for his services can be posted ASAP.


----------



## SOT

I'm sorry to ruin this but I have to say something:
The Millers are basically scumbags, I've read what they had to say and instead of saying "Our cousin is a scumbag, cop killer.", they try and blame the cop and make excuses because the kid had a "rough life". Yeah he had his own home, provided for him by his father, he chose to drop out of high school, and basically was bumming around in NH...yeah tough life. Sounds more like a damn vacation from reality.

The fact that they even bring up that the cop was tough on crime (WTF do you want the cop to be -easy on crime?" and give a voice to those scumbag Millers just kills me. Here's a fact, save for a small twist in fate, Bode Miller might have ended up being that guy.

And sure enough these jackoffs drop the phrase, "he had a rough life, he was really turning himself around." Yeah enough so to kill a damn cop. 
The Millers, proving their scumbag heritage one news story at a time."

Feel free to delete this rant.


----------



## Guest

SOT said:


> I'm sorry to ruin this but I have to say something:
> The Millers are basically scumbags, I've read what they had to say and instead of saying "Our cousin is a scumbag, cop killer.", they try and blame the cop and make excuses because the kid had a "rough life". Yeah he had his own home, provided for him by his father, he chose to drop out of high school, and basically was bumming around in NH...yeah tough life. Sounds more like a damn vacation from reality.
> 
> The fact that they even bring up that the cop was tough on crime (WTF do you want the cop to be -easy on crime?" and give a voice to those scumbag Millers just kills me. Here's a fact, save for a small twist in fate, Bode Miller might have ended up being that guy.
> 
> And sure enough these jackoffs drop the phrase, "he had a rough life, he was really turning himself around." Yeah enough so to kill a damn cop.
> The Millers, proving their scumbag heritage one news story at a time."
> 
> Feel free to delete this rant.


AMEN SOT !!!!!!!


----------



## lofu

RIP Cpl. McKay. My thoughts and prayers to his family, friends, and his PD.

Well said SOT. I don't think the truth is an inappropriate thing to point out. I was watching the news yesterday and they kept refering to this as a "tragedy." The death of a scumbag after he murders a police officer in cold blood is not a "tragedy," it's justice. I also don't see what the revelance of this loser being Bode Miller's couisin has to do with anything. The bottom line is that a hero was murdered doing his job. Just another reason as to why I have no use for the local media.


----------



## kwflatbed

I have added a link in the *Franconia, NH Police Guestbook to this thread.*
*Harry*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

PERFECTLY SAID SOT! RIP brother , may God watch over your family ,friends and fellow officers. A special thanks to the man that killed the pos thus saving us the pain of having to hear about "who he was" for the next two years of trial!Rot in hell you bastard.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Officer Down: Corporal Bruce McKay* - [Franconia, New Hampshire]

05/13/2007
*N.H. officer fatally shot 4 times during traffic stop*

*Officer Down: Corporal Bruce McKay* - [Franconia, New Hampshire]











ODMP

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 48
*Additional Info:* Corporal McKay had served with the Franconia Police Department for 12 years.
*
Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Incident Details:* Corporal Bruce McKay was shot and killed during a motor vehicle stop.
Corporal McKay pulled over a suspect for speeding on Route 116. The suspect then fled in his vehicle, leading the officer on a brief pursuit. The officer pulled his cruiser in front of the suspect's vehicle, forcing him off the road. Corporal McKay then used pepper spray on the suspect while attempting to take him into custody. After being pepper sprayed, the suspect produced a handgun and shot the officer four times, killing him. The suspect then ran over the officer.
A civilian witnessed the incident and pulled his vehicle between the suspect's vehicle and Corporal McKay, in an effort to shield him. The civilian, a former United States Marine, then exited his vehicle and rushed to the officer's aid. He grabbed Corporal McKay's gun, while his son called for help on Corporal McKay's radio. The civilian then ordered the suspect to drop his weapon. When the suspect refused, the civilian shot and killed the suspect.

*Date of Incident:* May 11, 2007

http://www.policeone.com/officer-down/1244899/


----------



## gooday

SOT its usualy the family that enables these assholes to get away with more and more and covers for them when they do wrong. Its simple to see they are still making excuses for him now, the proofs there in the comment they made. How many times do you bring a kid home for doing something wrong and the parent gets pissed at you and says my son would never do that and says the officers are harrassing them. That sounds about right on target from thier comments. They even visit there kiddey rapest sons in jail and I even hear them tell the sons dont worry you can move in with me when you get out I know you didnt do this stuff.

As for Cpl Mckay my heart goes out to him, his family, his fellow officers and his friends. I may have missed it in the thread but I hope he was not married with children. I know that doent make this horrible occurance any lighter its just that I would never want my wife to go through something like this. I hope the shit bag who shot him died slow and painfull. To the passerby he may have been a guardian angel because who knows who this guy would have killed next while on the run. Remember he was reloading, he was not done yet.


----------



## pd124

I have been reading posts on this site for the past couple years, however have never posted any replies. It's just something I don't do. For some reason I can't just sit here and read about this incident, without putting in my two cents.

The fact that the media (especially form the Boston area) is reffering to this incident as a "feud" between Cpl.McKay and that fking piece of sht (may he rot in hell with the rest of his family) scumbag, is a disgrace. It's a disgrace and a dishonor to any one who as taken an oath to serve and protect. After watching the 11 o'clock news tonight I was disgusted.

This was not a feud. This was a good cop doing his job and a scumbag breaking the law. Cpl.McKay was one of 3 officers (that's right "three") in the town of Franconia. These Officers deal with the same handful of scumbags over and over again and the media turns around and makes it look like it was a disaggreement. Shame on them, for turning the death of a Police Officer in the line of duty into a media circus about some loser has been skier and the rest of his trailer park family. The media turns around and interviews scumbags family and some other dirt bag, now the cop is the bad guy. He was picking on scumbag and scumbags family.

I don't maybe its me, but this just isnt't right.

Cpl.Bruce McKay may you rest in and peace and thank you for the job well done.

_Far and away the best prize that life offers is the chance to work hard at work worth doing. - Theodore Roosevelt_


----------



## phuzz01

gooday said:


> I may have missed it in the thread but I hope he was not married with children.


He was engaged to be married this summer on the top of Cannon Mtn. He leaves behind a 10 year old daughter and a 14 year old stepdaughter.


----------



## Inspector

FRANCONIA, N.H. -- State police and Franconia town officials announced funeral arrangements for slain officer Bruce Mckay on Sunday.
Cpl. Mckay was shot and killed after a traffic stop Friday night in Franconia.
A wake is planned for Wednesday at Franconia Town Hall. Calling hours will be from 2pm to 4pm, and from 6pm to 9pm.
A traditional police funeral is tentatively planned for Thursday at 11am at Cannon Mountain. Officials expect three to four thousand people to attend.
A fund in the name of Cpl. Bruce McKay has also been set up. Donations can be sent to:
The Bruce McKay Family Fund North Country Public Safety Officer's Foundation c/o Town of Franconia P.O. Box 900 Franconia, NH 03580

FUNERAL SERVICES

Calling hours: 2 to 4 p.m. and 7:30 to 9 p.m. Wednesday at the Franconia Town Hall for members of the public. (Exit 38 off Interstate 93, 421 Main St.)

Law enforcement and others in the public service: Walk through 6 to 7:30 p.m. Those in uniform must report to the Peabody slopes at Cannon Mountain, exit 34C off Interstate 93, by 4:30 p.m., to be bused into town.

The funeral service: Conducted at 11 a.m. at Cannon Mountain, Peabody slopes, exit 34C off Interstate 93.


----------



## 209

I hope I can get time off to come up for CPL McKay's wake, RIP. 

I might take a side trip over to what ever sh-thole they buried Liko Kenney in and take a leak on his grave. I hope he never rests in peace and burns in the bowls of f--king hell for what he did, there is no excuse for his actions.


----------



## RCPD33

RIP Cpl.Bruce McKay!


----------



## SOT

Exactly...not a feud at all and it sickens me that somehow this is marginalized because of some scumbag family and their scumbag pseudo celebrity.
Like you said, small town cops dealing with the same scumbag repeat offenders over and over again...yeah it's the cops fault they actually arrest guys that break laws habitually in town, what a bunch of bullshit and FUCK the scumbag news for buying into this.
and while I'm at it FUCK Bode Miller. Here's his attitude and his whole self interested BULLSHIT family in a nut shell.

"Bode Miller, who had bailed his cousin out of jail once, was on his way home to Franconia, his father said. In 2005, Bode Miller was fined $250 for going 83 mph in a 40 mph zone in his hometown of Franconia. According to an article published on Sports Illustrated's Web site, SI.com, *Miller said he chose to contest the ticket "to try to get my fine reduced and to antagonize McKay.*""

You are a scumbag...you will always be a scumbag and your townie family are just a bunch of hill folks making excuses for your scumbag cousin.



pd124 said:


> I have been reading posts on this site for the past couple years, however have never posted any replies. It's just something I don't do. For some reason I can't just sit here and read about this incident, without putting in my two cents.
> 
> The fact that the media (especially form the Boston area) is reffering to this incident as a "feud" between Cpl.McKay and that fking piece of sht (may he rot in hell with the rest of his family) scumbag, is a disgrace. It's a disgrace and a dishonor to any one who as taken an oath to serve and protect. After watching the 11 o'clock news tonight I was disgusted.
> 
> This was not a feud. This was a good cop doing his job and a scumbag breaking the law. Cpl.McKay was one of 3 officers (that's right "three") in the town of Franconia. These Officers deal with the same handful of scumbags over and over again and the media turns around and makes it look like it was a disaggreement. Shame on them, for turning the death of a Police Officer in the line of duty into a media circus about some loser has been skier and the rest of his trailer park family. The media turns around and interviews scumbags family and some other dirt bag, now the cop is the bad guy. He was picking on scumbag and scumbags family.
> 
> I don't maybe its me, but this just isnt't right.
> 
> Cpl.Bruce McKay may you rest in and peace and thank you for the job well done.
> 
> _Far and away the best prize that life offers is the chance to work hard at work worth doing. - Theodore Roosevelt_


----------



## 209

Good thing he is no longer on the US Ski Team


----------



## localboy

Boston Globe article...

Are you f'ing kidding me? "Peaceful hippie??!!- this kid was a shitbag from day 1.

God Bless you brother.

*N.H. town tries to comprehend 2 killings*

*Friends describe officer, shooter*

By Maria Cramer and Erin Conroy, Globe Staff and Globe Correspondent | May 14, 2007
FRANCONIA, N.H. -- The flag-draped casket of Police Corporal Bruce McKay will be placed at the Town Hall Wednesday, when hundreds of officers from across the country are expected to appear to view his body. McKay was gunned down Friday night by a 24-year-old local man who, moments later, was shot and killed by a motorist who witnessed the bloody confrontation, police say.
Officials in Franconia said yesterday the viewing will be followed Thursday by a memorial service at Echo Lake, which overlooks the craggy White Mountain range around Franconia. Guests are expected to include Governor John Lynch of New Hampshire.
The officials had deliberated for hours in Town Hall over how to remember the 48-year-old officer. McKay was a devoted, disciplined policeman who took his job seriously, said Franconia Officer Chris Fowler, 33, who had been trained by McKay, a 12-year veteran and one of three full-time officers on Franconia's force.
"I'd like to see a full police funeral, with honors," Fowler said. "I think he deserves that."
The ski-resort town was still reeling yesterday over the shooting of McKay.
Police said McKay initially pulled Liko Kenney over for speeding. Kenney , who had fought with McKay in the past, was in his <ORG idsrc="NYSE" value="TM">Toyota</ORG> Celica, returning from his job at Agway, a nursery in neighboring Littleton, with Caleb Macaulay , a 21-year-old co-worker. According to authorities, Kenny refused the traffic stop, telling McKay to "get another officer." McKay then followed him and cut him off with his cruiser on Route 116, approached the car, and sprayed OC spray, an irritant similar to pepper spray, at Kenney and Macaulay, authorities said. McKay began to walk back to his cruiser when Kenney shot him four times, then backed over his body with his car, they said.
A former Marine, Gregory W. Floyd, who was driving by on Route 116 with his son, pulled over, grabbed McKay's service weapon, and fatally shot Kenney when Kenney refused to put down his own weapon, police said. A man who came out of the house listed as Floyd's residence in Woodsville refused to speak with a reporter Saturday. Yesterday, there was a "No Trespassing" sign outside the house.
Macaulay could not be reached by the Globe yesterday, but he told Fox 25 that Kenney asked McKay multiple times for another officer, "just to back up, or another officer as a witness, and he was denied that.
"I've never seen Liko so scared in his life," said a visibly shaken Macaulay. "I don't know if I'll be the same or anything. The things I saw that day I wouldn't even put on my worst enemy."
Town residents yesterday were still trying to take in the violent conclusion to apparent tensions that existed between the two men since 2003, when Kenney was convicted of assaulting McKay. Kenney had challenged the assault charge and alleged that McKay had assaulted him and broke his jaw, but he lost the case because no one could corroborate his account.
People who knew Kenney struggled yesterday to reconcile their image of him with the brutal killing of McKay.
"He was just a gentle hippie from the north country," said Julie Hohmeister , 49. She said she last saw Kenney two weeks ago when he adopted some of her 4-day-old chicks.
Kenney's boss at Agway, Don Merrill , said Kenney was constantly talking about how he felt threatened by McKay.
"He was caught in the corner and had nowhere to turn," Merrill said of Kenney.
Bill Kenney said his nephew's actions may have resulted from rage after being sprayed with OC spray. But, Bill Kenney said, his nephew's actions were inexcusable. "He ran him over," he said. "It was his fury."
Fowler, the officer who worked with McKay, said police usually use OC or pepper spray to prevent violence. "Spray is used so that more enforcement doesn't have to be used," he said.
A couple of years ago, McKay and another officer were called to Profile High School to serve court papers to a 15-year-old male student. The student, a large teenager with a temper, resisted being taken away by the officers, said the school's principal, Richard Larcom, and the officers subdued the teen with pepper spray.
"I'm not going to say it was right or wrong," Larcom said. "I can tell you it did precipitate some very in-depth reflection."
Fowler said he was not allowed to discuss the shooting Friday, but said he wanted people to know his friend was a good officer. "Bruce took every case seriously . . . that's a good thing. He was not afraid to do his job."
Maria Cramer can be reached at [email protected].


----------



## 209

*Family: N.H. Man Who Shot Cop Troubled *

*Kenney Shot By Passerby*

POSTED: 6:17 am EDT May 14, 2007


Email This Story | Print This Story

*FRANCONIA, N.H. -- *Relatives of the young man who shot and killed a Franconia police officer said he was troubled but not violent.
_______________________

Not violent!!!!!! yeah he was a little angel when he shot a Police Officer 4 times then proceeded to run over him.

Who gives a shit if Bode Miller was his cousin. The spotlight should be on the Officer that was killed and the 2 heroic citizens who tried to save him.


----------



## dave7336

I will be leaving bright and early Thursday morning to make it for the funeral to pay the proper respects to Cpl. McKay.. and to show that family of the dirtbag who shot the officer that the Thin Blue Line is and always be strong!!

Hopefully I run into the former Marine as I would love to shake his hand and say thank you for having the courage to step forward and try to help Cpl. McKay


----------



## 725

If anyone comes across the details of Thursday's arrangements (ie times, staging location, etc), please post them here. Any info appreciated.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

"a peaceful hippie"....*What fuckin hippie EVER carried a gun?*


----------



## Andy0921

Fuck the media and fuck the hippies! :up_yours::BM:


----------



## extremesgs

*Funeral Information*

*Visitation for Officer McKay is planned for Wednesday, May 16 from 2 p.m. to 4 p.m. and 6 p.m. to 9 p.m. at Franconia Town Hall in Franconia, Mass. 

Funeral services are tentatively planned for Thursday, May 17 at 11 a.m. at Cannon Mountain. 

A fund in the name of Cpl. Bruce McKay has also been set up. Donations can be sent to: 
The Bruce McKay Family Fund North Country Public Safety Officer's Foundation c/o Town of Franconia P.O. Box 900 Franconia, NH 03580*


----------



## phuzz01

A little context from the Grafton County Attorney's Office:

The prosecution community mourns the loss of Corporal Bruce McKay who was murdered on May 11, 2007, and we appreciate the expression of public support for this law enforcement officer who gave his life in the line of duty and in service to his community of Franconia, NH. We remember Bruce as a man of courage, compassion, and good humor.
Attorney General Kelly Ayotte has reported that Liko Kenney was convicted in 2003 of assaulting Franconia Police Corporal Bruce McKay when he served in the rank of Officer. That case was prosecuted in the Grafton County Superior Court, and therefore details are known to this office and follow below. News sources have also reported that Liko Kenney was convicted of assaulting a 15 year old child on April 24, 2007. That case was prosecuted by NH State Police in the Littleton District Court, so questions concerning that matter should be directed to State Police Troop F.
On March 21, 2003 a grand jury indicted Liko Kenney on charges of assault against a police officer, resisting arrest, and escape. The defendant physically resisted four police officers, assaulted Officer Bruce McKay, and fled custody from a police cruiser. The defendant pled guilty to the charge of assaulting a police officer and a charge of resisting arrest on December 22, 2003.
The offenses could have resulted in a sentence of prison time. However, Officer Bruce McKay expressed his desire that compassion be shown to the defendant. He supported a short 15 day term of incarceration in the county jail, which was accepted by the court. The Grafton County Superior Court sentenced Kenney on the charge of assaulting a police officer to 12 months incarceration with all but 15 days suspended for 2 years on conditions of good behavior. The court also ordered a sentence of 12 months suspended for 2 years on a count of resisting arrest.
Police reports yielded the following information, which is summarized below:
On January 26, 2003 Officer Bruce McKay came upon a car located in a secluded, snowed-in parking area known as Fox Hill Park in Franconia. The officer was aware of recent illegal drug and alcohol activity at this location. Officer McKay investigated what appeared to be a lone automobile with no occupant, but then discovered a young man reclined in the front seat of the car who was later identified as Liko Kenney. Kenney was unknown to Officer McKay at the time except by reputation, according to McKay. Kenney explained that he was relaxing, waiting for friends to join him from a Super Bowl party. Because it was very cold out, Officer McKay returned to his police cruiser to get his coat. Kenney then exited the car and asked the officer his name. Officer McKay gave Kenney his name, but Kenney was silent about his identity when asked. Kenney returned to the car and started the engine.
Officer McKay requested Kenney’s driver’s license. Kenney refused to produce it. Officer McKay’s suspicions were then raised as he wondered why the subject wished to conceal his identity. After a time, the driver produced a license that identified him as Liko Kenney.
Officer McKay directed Kenney to remain in his car while the officer proceeded to return to his cruiser to conduct a license check. But Liko Kenney exited his car, making demands of Officer McKay that McKay did not have the right to have his license and falsely accusing the officer of stealing his property. Officer McKay’s concerns for his personal safety heightened when Kenney continued to approach the officer while Kenney was yelling, waving his hands, and placing his hands in and out of his pockets. Unknown to the officer at the time was the fact that Kenney had knives in his pockets.
Officer McKay directed Liko Kenney to return to his car. Liko Kenney refused and Officer McKay attempted to arrest Kenney, but McKay then attempted to calm the situation by verbally engaging Kenney. McKay told Kenney to return to the car and wait, and that he was not free to leave. Kenney entered the car, but did not wait; he tried to escape by attempting to drive around the Franconia Police cruiser. Officer McKay repositioned the police cruiser to block Kenney’s exit. Kenney continued to drive about the parking area in search of another exit without success.
Eventually Liko Kenney stopped the car and exited. Officer McKay had pepper spray in hand just in case. Kenney was insisting that other police be called. Officer McKay replied that he had already called for the assistance of other officers.
Police from Bethlehem and Littleton soon arrived. Kenney was asked to stop yelling. The Littleton officer tried to speak to Kenny, but Kenney continued yelling. Kenney was instructed to place his hands on the police cruiser. Kenney was defiant. Kenney was taken hold of, but Kenney retreated across the parking lot. The three officers went to take hold of Kenney again. He forcefully resisted the officers. Kenney yelled such things as “These officers are trying to molest me!” and “These officers are torturing me!” While struggling, Kenney reached out to the groin area of Officer McKay and gripped. Another officer witnessed McKay yell in pain and jump as a result. McKay applied lawful defensive force by engaging in a protective maneuver to successfully release Kenney’s grip by striking the left side of Kenney’s face. Kenney later denied that he assaulted the officer in the fashion described, but claimed that he could have applied a bite to the officer if he wanted.
The Littleton officer was able to get Kenney into handcuffs, but Kenney continued to resist by trying to get underneath the car. Officers had to pull Kenney out from under the car. He was then placed in leg restraints. Several efforts were made to get Kenney into the police cruiser. When this finally was accomplished, Kenney screamed and yelled. At one point, Kenney freed himself from the police car and hopped away. Officer McKay restrained Kenney until state police and EMTs arrived. Kenney continued to resist.
The EMTs arrived and examined Kenney; the state trooper informed the EMTs that Kenney had not been searched yet. While Kenney was lying on his back receiving medical attention, Kenney looked directly at the trooper and tried to kick the trooper three times. Kenney continued yelling and making accusations that he was being molested while receiving attention from the EMTs The EMTs eventually confiscated two knives and four discharged .22 caliber casings from Kenney’s pockets, and the trooper searched the car Kenney was driving and found a pipe with marijuana residue and an empty plastic holder for .22 ammunition.
Kenney was transported to the hospital to be evaluated for any injuries that Kenney claimed to have suffer. Kenney complained of neck and face pain. Medical personnel concluded that Kenney suffered no noteworthy injury. Officer McKay asked the doctor about Kenney’s mental health given the circumstances. Medical personnel concluded that Kenney was not a danger to himself or anyone else.
State police reported that Kenney was uncooperative with medical staff at the hospital, screaming that the medical staff was torturing him. After 15 minutes, Kenney calmed down enough to have handcuffs removed so that he could be examined by the physician on duty. Kenney complained that his jaw was swollen and painful from a punch. There was no evidence of a fractured jaw. Moderate tenderness and slight swelling was observed. Wrists were swollen and red from the handcuffs.
Kenney was about to be released from the hospital when he asked the state trooper “Will you shoot me?” After the trooper replied no, Kenney stated that he would just have to kill himself. At that point, a doctor contacted a mental health services professional to examine Kenney. A counselor subsequently found Kenney competent to be released, and Kenney was then booked by state police. Kenney was released to the custody of his parents after bail was set by a bail commissioner and Kenney was directed to report to the Littleton District Court on February 21, 2003.
A grand jury indicted Liko Kenney on March 21, 2003, and the superior court released Liko Kenney to the custody of his mother on $2000 personal recognizance bail on April 21, 2003. The defendant soon after violated conditions of bail by possessing a blowgun with steel darts. The defendant unsuccessfully challenged this violation in court and was placed under house arrest.
The facts of the bail violation are that Bill Kenney, Liko Kenney's uncle, called police on April 27, 2003 to report that a four-wheeler was trespassing on his property. Officer Bruce McKay responded and was told by Bill Kenney that he believed that Liko Kenney was operating the OHRV. The trespass appeared to have occurred in Easton, NH, not Franconia, so Officer McKay contacted the Easton constable and a state trooper. The three police officers waited for a time until Liko Kenney crossed Route 116 on an OHRV heading toward his parents’ house. The state trooper stopped Liko Kenney. Officer McKay then informed the trooper that he spotted a blowgun with steel darts on the four-wheeler. No action was taken at that time because Officer McKay wanted to make sure that Liko Kenney’s bail order actually did not permit him to possess a blowdart gun. Officer McKay later reviewed the facts and the conditions of the court’s bail order.
On May 21, 2003 Officer McKay reported the information to the county attorney, whereupon the county attorney assessed the facts and law and filed a motion with the court to review Liko Kenney’s bail. The court then revoked Kenney’s bail on June 17, 2003, following a hearing, and placed Liko Kenney under house arrest under terms and conditions set by the Grafton County Department of Corrections (DoC).
Liko Kenney’s house arrest was soon terminated by the DoC. On June 25, 2003 DoC received a strap sever alarm, indicating tampering with the electronic monitoring equipment fastened to Liko Kenney. DoC ordered Kenney to report in person to the jail. Kenney arrived at the DoC with his father, and Kenney was holding the electronic monitoring device. Kenney refused to be searched or be taken to a cell. Eventually Kenney complied. His attitude was characterized as belligerent by authorities.
On July 16, 2003 the superior court reviewed Kenney’s bail at the request of Kenney’s lawyer. The court set bail at $10,000 cash with probation supervision. As mentioned above, Kenney later pled guilty to the charge of assaulting a police officer and a charge of resisting arrest on December 22, 2003.


----------



## Inspector

It will be interesting to see how much of this is published in the thousands of newspapers etc. which have quoted the family line. One must note that even members of Leiko's family admitted he had a wild side and temper. I would like to caution all who read and participate in this discussion that those of us who are law enforcement officers are being judged by many non law enforcement officers who read our entries here. Our professionalism must always be maintained in the face of goading, sorrow and anger. Let's honor our fallen brother by standing tall and proud and not lower ourselves by lashing out in anger as we struggle to deal with all that has happened. The above prosecutor's release is a great response. Let's hope it gets wide distribution.


----------



## kwflatbed

http://www.wmur.com/


​



​​

*Franconia Officer Killed*

*Video:Friend Was Passenger In Car* 
*Video: Chief Says Officer Was Dedicated* 
*Video: Officer Had Asked For Leniency During Previous Sentencing* 
*Video: Residents Struggle To Find Answers* 
*Video: Uncle: Suspect, Officer Had Volatile Relationship* 
*Video: Witness Gave Officer CPR* 
*Video: AG Press Conference* 
*Video: Governer Lynch Meeting* 
*Video: AG Investigates Shootings* 
*Statement:* Gov. John Lynch 
*Statement:* Attorney General Kelly Ayotte 
*Images:* Officer, Suspect Shot 
*Statement:* Grafton County Attorney On Earlier Kenney Charges 
*Discuss:* Share Your Thoughts


----------



## JoninNH

Passenger: 'I've Never Seen Anyone So Scared'
Shooter's Friend Says Incident Never Should Have Happened

POSTED: 6:22 pm EDT May 14, 2007Email This Story | Print This Story
Sign Up for Breaking News Alerts

FRANCONIA, N.H. -- The passenger in Liko Kenney's car when Kenney shot and killed a police officer before being shot and killed himself said that Monday it was a terrifying incident that only took a few minutes.

Caleb Macauley said that Kenney was his close friend. He said it is still too difficult to discuss the details of the shooting, but he said the two were on their way to Kenney's house, where Macauley had been living for the past six months.

"We were coming home from work," said Macauley, barely able to talk through his sobs. "I just bought my mom some koi fish for her birthday, and we were putting them in his pond to keep them for the day, and we were never going to go there originally."

Officials said that Cpl. Bruce McKay used pepper spray on Kenney and Macauley before Kenney shot McKay four times and ran him over. A passer-by ran to McKay's aid and shot and killed Kenney with McKay's gun.

"It's just so hard, because it should have never happened," Macauley said. "He was so scared during those moments. I've never seen anyone so scared."

Macauley and Kenney two worked together at Merrill's Agway in Littleton, N.H.

"I haven't slept for any days and really not eating," Macauley said.

The two were planning to move to Oregon in the fall to start a business and new lives.

"We were so driven. We had this whole plan," Macauley said. "We were going to raise chickens and we were going to sell the eggs."

While many in the North Country community are viewing Kenney as the person who shot McKay, others, such as Macauley, are remembering him as a friend.

"I want to tell (people) who he really was, which was a fun-loving North Country boy just like the rest of us," Macauley said. "He really never had intentions to harm people. He would just give his shirt off his back to you."

Macauley said that he's sorry the incident happened.

---

*What he is is a murderer. Period. But I will agree, the incident should never have happened. The kid should never have shot at Cpl. McKay and he should have complied with the lawful commands given to him.*


----------



## MM1799

Shame on the news media for even giving this loser's family/friends the chance to defend his sickening actions. I'll be honest I stopped reading half way through his friend's account/story. I refuse to give this sh*tbird anymore publicity.

RIP Cpl. McKay. Your brothers (and sisters) from Massachusetts will show you the respect and honor you (and your family) deserve, even if the media fails to do so.


----------



## US706

> Monday 05/14/2007 10:26:07pm





> [TR][TD]*Name:*[/TD][TD]Bob[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]*Homepage:*[/TD][TD][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]*E-Mail:*[/TD][TD][email protected][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]*Referred By:*[/TD][TD]Just Surfed In[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]*City/Country:*[/TD][TD]IN[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]*Comments:*[/TD][TD]You guys should have let someone else handle that traffic stop and you know it, and so does that officer. Why do all you guys have to behave this way? Get hard on for someone and make thier life hell. Now maybe some thought will be put into your future operations, I hope this man had no kids or a wife that will now be alone, if he did then I hope you guys take care of them.
> 
> 
> 
> [/TD][/TR]
Click to expand...




> GUYS I JUST FOUND THE ABOVE POSTED ON IN THE FANCONIA PD GUEST BOOK. WHAT A P.O.S...................FEEL FREE TO SEND HIM YOUR THOUGHTS SINCE HE POSTED HIS E-MAIL IN A PUBLIC SPACE. I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL THE LAW ENFORCEMENT COMMUNITY DESENDS UPON THAT TOWN OVER THE NEXT FEW DAYS LETS SEE HOW MUCH SHITE THEY TALK THEN.
Click to expand...


----------



## dave7336

725 said:


> If anyone comes across the details of Thursday's arrangements (ie times, staging location, etc), please post them here. Any info appreciated.


 
These are the arrangements for the funeral/wake of Cpl. McKay who was shot to death on Friday.

*WAKE*

Wednesday May, 16th a public safety walk-through will be between 1800 and 1900 hours. Staging will be at Cannon Mountain's Peabody slopes base Lodge, exit 34C off Route 93 in Franconia at 1630 hours. Transportation provided from the staging area.

*FUNERAL*

Thursday May 17th at 1100 hours at Echo Lake in the Franconia Notch State Park, exit 34C off Route 93 in Franconia. A reception will follow at the base lodge

Staging will be at the Peabody Slopes Base Lodge at 0800 on Thursday. 

There is currently no scheduled cruiser procession, however the family has requested departments who are able to send motorcycles for the funeral service.

In lieu of Flower, memorial contributions can be made to:
 Bruce McKay Family Fund
 North Cuntry Public Safety Officers Foundation
 C/O Town of Franconia
 P.O. Box 900
 Franconia, NH 03580
 www.psofoundation.org


----------



## 209

Let the disprespectful pricks come here so we can tear them apart.

___________________________________________________________________

Tuesday 05/15/2007 10:56:54am 

 *Name:*masscops.com member*Homepage:**E-Mail:**Referred By:*Just Surfed In*City/Country:*Massachusetts*Comments:*My deepest condolences from all the members of Masscops.com go out to the family of CPL McKay.
*************************************
To all those who are posting on this website: Please use this guestbook in the way it was intended and not to post argumentative and disrespectful posts. If you wish to state your opinion go to www.masscops.com forums to start a discussion.
****************************************

Rest in peace Brother.

___________________________________________________________________________________

I also emailed BOB this.
Don't make your ignorant comments on a website used to honor a fallen Police Officer. You disrespect one of us you disrespect us all. And quite honestly I cannot describe in a short sentence of how your comment made me feel. You basically said that because a motorist had a problem with a Police Officer he/she should be able to request someone else. You know what that is not the way this works this isn't Walt Disney World you cannot just get what you want. He was stopped a traffic infraction and was upset that he thought he might get a ticket. BOO HOO. So he speeds off. CPL McKay then pursued him and got him to stop. Now using more than reasonable use of force (which he could have pointed his gun at the suspect) he attempted to get the suspect out of the car using NON LETHAL pepper spray. When that failed to work he started going back to his _____________ was right. He did not want that officer to give him a ticket so he MURDERED HIM IN COLD BLOOD. _______ him. I hope he rots in hell. CPL McKay died doing his job so he could feed his family and was killed by a low life piece of ________ who could not control his own anger. Thank god for the former Marine and his Son who did the right thing and shot that piece of __________.He wanted another Officer he got a former Marine and his Son, all are Hero's in my book. Thank god that Marine did the right thing and shot him dead because who knows what that nutcase would have done if he finished reloading. PS: _____________!
_____________________________________________________________________________________

I really tried Inspector.


----------



## US706

Thanks 209!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

good post 209


----------



## BSP4141

Well Said 209, I'm Glad That Devil Dog Shot That Hunk Of Shit, Hopfully That Treehugging Dick Bob Gets The Point.


----------



## Guest

Never have I been more proud to live in the State of NH then right now. I am very sadden by the news of a brother falling, but proud to say that another member of this state took it upon himself to save us millions of dollars putting him to death.

To any of you guys who will be attending the services thank you....Staging begins at 0800 hope to see many brothers and sisters in Blue. Godbless Cpl. McKay on 5/17/2007 he will be remembered the only way we know how by showing how far the brotherhood can stretch!

Officer Evan J Adams
Merrimack County Department of Corrections


----------



## kwflatbed

ObituaryCalling Hours & Directions Memorial & Directions LodgingDonationsLinks
These local accommodations are offering rooms to Police and Fire Officer for the McKay Funeral. Please mention that you are attending the McKay Funeral in order to get these rates.
​
*BISHOPS FARM* 
33 Bishops Cut off 
Lisbon NH 03585

[email protected] 
1-888-838-2474

RATES $60.00 *THE GALE RIVER MOTEL* 
1 Main Street 
Franconia NH 03580

www.galerivermotel.com 
1-800-255-7989

RATES $50.00 *STONYBROOK LODGE AND MOTEL* 
Main Street 
Franconia, NH 03580

www.stonybrookmotel.com 
1-800-722-3552

*THE SUNSET HILL HOUSE *
231 Sunset Hill Road 
Sugar Hill, NH 03586

www.sunsethillhouse.com 
1-800-786-4455

$89.00 Single Room
$115.00 Double

*PROFILE DELUXE* 
Jim and Lisa Covey 
580 Rte 3 
Twin Mtn NH

7 miles out of town www.profiledeluxe.com 
1-800-682-7222

RATES $50.00 *MITTERSILL RESORT* 
Franconia, NH 03580

[email protected] 
1-603-823-5511

complementary stays *INDIAN HEAD RESORT AND MOTEL* 
Lincoln, NH

[email protected] RATES $52.92 
(Includes tax)

*HILLWINDS LODGE* 
33 Dow Ave. 
Franconia, NH 03580

www.hillwinds-lodge.com 
1-800-906-5292

RATES $40.00 *BEST WESTERN *
87 Wallace Hill Rd. 
Franconia, NH 03580

www.bestwesternnh.com RATES $65.00 *FRANSTED CAMPGROUND* 
Main Street
Franconia, NH 03580

www.franstedcampground.com
1-603-823-5675

50% off RV, Camper, or Tent Sites *HAMPTON INN *
580 Meadow Street 
Littleton, NH 03561

www.littletonhotel.com 
1603-444-0025

RATES $109.00 *CONTINENTAL 93 *
516 Meadow Street
Littleton, NH 03561

www.continental93.com 
1-603-444-5366

RATES $49.00 *SUGAR HILL INN* 
Route 117 
Sugar Hill, NH 03586

www.sugarhillinn.com 
1-800-745-4748

RATES $75.00-100.00 *LOON RESERVATIONS* 1-800-745-5666 
www.loonres.com

*INN SEASON RESORTS* 
South Mountain

1-800-654-6183 RATES $50.00 *COMFORT INN*
Route 112 
Lincoln, NH

www.comfortinnloon.com 
1-603-745-6700

RATES $79.00 
Certified for federal government business

*BEACON RESORT* 
Route 3 
Lincoln, NH

1-603-745-8118 RATES $49.00-$99.00 *RIVERGREEN RESORT *
Lincoln, NH

www.rivergreenresort.com 
1-603-745-2450

RATES $49.00 AND UP *WAYSIDE INN* 
Bethlehem, NH

www.thewaysideinn.com 
1-800-448-9557

$50.00 FOR 2 PEOPLE *EASTGATE MOTOR INN AND RESTAURANT* 
Exit 41 Off Rte. 93 
Littleton, NH 03561

1-603-444-3971 $59.70 TO $69.70 *LINCOLN STATION* 
Lincoln, NH

1-800-654-6188 RATES $ 75.00 *COUNTRY SQUIRE MOTEL* 
172 West Main Street 
Littleton, NH 03561

1-603-444-5610 www.thecountrysquiremotel.com RATES $44.00 *KINSMAN LODGE** *
2165 Easton Road 
Franconia, NH 03580

1-603-823-5686 RATES $50.00-$85.00 includes full breakfast **The owners of this lodge would like to request that patrons staying at lodge do not discuss the incident involving Cpl. McKay do to its close proximity to the incident.
​ *COUNTRY SQUIRE MOTEL *
172 West Main Street 
Littleton, NH 03561

1-603-444-5610 RATES $44.00 *MT. WASHINGTON & BRETTONWOODS HOTEL* www.mtwashington.com 
1-603-278-1000

$89.00 per night *WOODSTOCK INN *
Woodstock, NH

1-800-321-3985 RATES $40.00-$70.00 per night, includes full breakfast *WOODWARDS RESORT *
Lincoln, NH

1-603-745-8141 *AUTUMN BREEZE MOTOR LODGE *
North Woodstock, NH

www.autumnbreezemotel.com 
1-800-684-3543

RATES $52.00 TO $65.00 *COZY CABINS *
Lincoln, NH

1-603-745-8713 *PROFILE MOTEL & COTTAGES *
391 Rte 3 
Lincoln, NH

1-603-745-2759 RATES $45.00 TO $55.00 *COMFORT INN & SUITE *
703 US Rte 5 South 
St. Johnsbury, VT 05819

1-802-748-1500 www.vermontvacationland.com RATES $79.99 *FAIRBANKS INN *
401 Western Avenue 
St. Johnsbury, VT 05819

1-802-748-5666 
www.stjay.com 

RATES $59.99 *RUSTIC LOG CABIN* 
Lisbon, NH

1-603-838-6731 
www.rusticlogcabins.com 

RATES 50% OFF*KANCANAGUS MOTOR LODGE* 
Lincoln, NH

1-603-745-3365RATES $49.00*PARKER MOTEL* 
Lincoln, NH

1-800-766-6835 RATES $30.00*THE RED SLIEGH INN B&B *
Pollard Road 
Lincoln, NH

1-603-745-8517 
www.redsleighinn.com

RATES $50.00

News 9 will have complete coverage of McKay's funeral on WMUR-Channel 9 and http://www.WMUR.com


----------



## Barbrady

God bless the officer, his family, and that amazing ex-Marine. When the majority of civilians would run away in horror this guy stopped to help. Thanks to you for off-ing a true piece of shit. I hope that pitiful family is happy with the product they created.....fckn enablers.


----------



## kwflatbed

Hundreds Gather To Mourn Slain Officer




A wake and visiting hours were held Wednesday for a Franconia officer killed in the line of duty last week. More

*Watch Video | Share Thoughts*


----------



## no$.10

The saddest part of this story is how McKay is being portrayed as an "overzealous" cop. When it first broke, all I heard was the uncle talking about how the officer had alledgedly "beaten" poor little Liko, and it made my stomache turn. Never occurred to them that if that were even remotely true, the guy wouldn't have been on the job any longer (and therefore would have been alive.) And I keep wondering if that is the same Uncle who called police when Little Liko was riding his four wheeler "tresspassing" on his own Uncle's property. The cops were OK then, weren't they, Uncle?

This whole story has the most biased reporting I can ever remember seeing.

Further--

*How "tough" was his life (liko) if his parent's spend every winter in Hawaii?

*It must have been a horrific scene at the side of the road that night, and THANK YOU Mr. Floyd, for having the intestinal fortitude to stop (and the son did pretty well, too)

*I hope that crappy family is not going to engage in some ridiculous persecution of the Floyd family now, but somehow I think they will...

*Kelly Ayotte is OK in my book.

*Why does the name Carl Drega keep creeping back in my mind? It is dangerous up there where backup is an hour (or more) away, be careful. To that end, I hate when people give me too much credit for working "in the city" where it is "dangerous." It is (IMHO) a much more dangerous job up in those remote areas. We are literally tripping over each other down here.


Bless McKay's daughters. It kills me that the 14 year old is probably reading some of that CRAP about her Dad.


----------



## MM1799

nos$.10 said:


> It is (IMHO) a much more dangerous job up in those remote areas. We are literally tripping over each other down here.


It's dangerous to be a cop, period. It only takes seconds for someone to pull a trigger no matter how close your backup is. Yes it's nice to have backup when someone decides to resist, however if that person has a gun you had better defend yourself as if no backup is responding.


----------



## no$.10

...was just tryin to tip my hat...is all.

 
sheesh, i give-up-already.


----------



## bpd145

I attended the walk-by tonight with a group of my fellow department members, among a small group of out-of-state officers. Although I thought the turn-out was a little light, it was great to see the show of support from Cpl. McKay's *law enforcement* family.

God Bless Cpl. McKay and his family.


----------



## MM1799

no$.10 said:


> ...was just tryin to tip my hat...is all.
> 
> 
> sheesh, i give-up-already.


I was just giving my thoughts, not a personal attack sir.


----------



## kwflatbed

AP Photo/Jim Cole

Franconia officers George Talatinian, left, and Gary Pilotte lead police to the Town Hall to their pay respects for Cpl. Bruce McKay in Franconia, N.H., May 16.












AP Photo/Jim Cole

Police from around the state wait in the rain to pay respects at the Town Hall for fallen police Cpl. Bruce McKay in Franconia, N.H., May 16.


----------



## kwflatbed

AP Photo/Jim Cole

People in Franconia, N.H. watch in the pouring rain as police from around the state head to the Town Hall to pay respects for fallen police officer Bruce McKay, May 16.


----------



## kwflatbed

Watch Funeral Of Cpl. Bruce McKay



Watch the funeral of Franconia police officer Bruce McKay. More

*Watch Live Coverage Now*


----------



## Duff112

In looking for articles about the funeral for Cpl. McKay (Which I was unable to attend-Rest in Peace Brother) I came accross a portion of an AP article which said, in part;

"Plans to send two fire department vehicles from neighboring Easton triggered a heated debate..... Chairman Paul White, WHO IS MARRIED TO A KENNY COUSIN, moved to keep them away in PROTEST!!!!!!

IN PROTEST!!!

IN PROTEST FOR WHAT!!!!!!

That this POS was RIGHT IN MURDERING A POLICE OFFICER!!!!


I'm MAD AS FLIPP'N HELL!!!:fire: :fire: 

I would love to see the minutes of that selectman's meeting.


----------



## dcs2244

Gone national:

Check out BC Imperial Torturer at the Rott:

http://www.nicedoggie.net/2007/?p=635#comments

dcs.


----------



## kwflatbed

Duff112 said:


> In looking for articles about the funeral for Cpl. McKay (Which I was unable to attend-Rest in Peace Brother) I came accross a portion of an AP article which said, in part;
> 
> "Plans to send two fire department vehicles from neighboring Easton triggered a heated debate..... Chairman Paul White, WHO IS MARRIED TO A KENNY COUSIN, moved to keep them away in PROTEST!!!!!!
> 
> IN PROTEST!!!
> 
> IN PROTEST FOR WHAT!!!!!!
> 
> That this POS was RIGHT IN MURDERING A POLICE OFFICER!!!!
> 
> I'm MAD AS FLIPP'N HELL!!!:fire: :fire:
> 
> I would love to see the minutes of that selectman's meeting.


Information For:

<NOBR>*Easton, NH*</NOBR>
<NOBR>Community Contact</NOBR>
<NOBR>*Town of Easton Selectmen's Office*</NOBR>
<NOBR>*Secretary to Selectman*</NOBR>
<NOBR>*1060 Easton Valley Road*</NOBR>
<NOBR>*Easton, NH 03580*</NOBR>
<NOBR>Telephone</NOBR>
<NOBR>*(603) 823-8017*</NOBR>
<NOBR>Fax</NOBR>
<NOBR>*(603) 823-7780*</NOBR>
<NOBR>E-mail</NOBR>
<NOBR>*[email protected]*</NOBR>
<NOBR>Web Site</NOBR>
<NOBR>*not available*</NOBR>
<NOBR>Municipal Office Hours</NOBR>
<NOBR>*Selectmen: Every other Monday, 6:30 pm; Town Clerk/Tax*</NOBR>
<NOBR>*Collector: Thursday, 1 pm - 6 pm, or by appointment*</NOBR>


----------



## kwflatbed

Funeral Held For Fallen Officer




Under a light rain and a cold mist, thousands of law

enforcement officials from across the region and beyond

gathered Thursday to say goodbye to a Franconia officer shot

and killed in the line of duty.

More

*Images | Video | Share Condolences*


----------



## phuzz01

It was a great turnout despite cold, rainy weather. There were officers from all over New Hampshire, New England, and beyond. The most touching moment came when Cpl. McKay's 9 year old daughter stood up to speak. She said "You may know my dad as Bruce McKay or 44K [his call number], but to me he was so much more." Unable to continue, she ran off the stage crying.

I have been to several law enforcement funerals, I have been to nasty fatals, and I have investigated some terrible things. I haven't cried in probably ten years, but I just couldn't hold it back today. Among the thousands of "tough guy" cops standing at parade rest, all you could hear were sniffles, and all you could see was white gloves wiping red, puffy eyes.

For a brief video synopsis, see below link:
http://mfile.akamai.com/12878/wmv/vod.ibsys.com/2007/0517/13339250.200k.asx


----------



## Duff112

Thanks Harry for the info on the Easton.... I sent the BoS an angry email.

I did a little more searching and found out the population of this metropolis is a whopping 280 (which is 22 persons less than it was in 1880!!)

It's pretty obvious how this a$$hole White got on the board: Everyone in town is related (along with the local sheep population)

Also says the PD is part-time: I hope someone up there either PD or civilian 
has the balls to confront this knucklehead.


----------



## kwflatbed

Duff i would expect that you will get the same type of reply from them (if you get one) that I got from the A-Hole Bob.
It sounds like the whole Franconia area population is inbred.


----------



## Inspector

Some of us up here had to work yesterday, but I really appreciate being able to view the scenes from the funeral. My built-up feelings poured out as I looked at the above. Thank you for sharing and thank you,both civilians and officers, for helping us in NH honor this fine comrad. Like the Old Man who stood above that scene for centuries, he will be missed but not forgotten.


----------



## Tango

phuzz01 said:


> The most touching moment came when Cpl. McKay's 9 year old daughter stood up to speak. She said "You may know my dad as Bruce McKay or 44K [his call number], but to me he was so much more." Unable to continue, she ran off the stage crying.
> 
> Wow, I just saw this on the news, what a brave little girl...sad sad sad Im sure that brought many tough guys in the procession to tears.


----------



## NH Cop

Thanks to all the officers that came out in the crappy weather to say good by to my friend and class mate,Corporal Bruce McKay of the Franconia Police Department. He was a very squared away Officer.


----------



## 209

Here is the response to my email from Bob-

_I did not say that he should have the right to request someone else on the scene. You and I both know only police officers have the right to do that._
_How many times do you think McKay has stopped this person? Have they all been legit stops? I'm sure this guy was pissed and he obviously went way overboard, no one deserves to die in cold blood like that._
_I wasnt disrespecting the guestbook either, was it put there for McKay? I think it was there before he was shot. I feel for his family and will probably donate to thier fund, but I can post my thoughts on any open message board or guestbook I like. I used no vulgar language and made no innapropriate comments._
_As far as ignorant _____'s go I am sure you more than qualify OCCIFER!_
__________________________________________________________________________________________________
And another POS posted in the guestbook...



Thursday 05/17/2007 2:22:35pm  *Name:*R. Rinaldi*Homepage:*http://www.masscops.com/forums/*E-Mail:*[email protected]*Referred By:*Search Engine*City/Country:*Baltimore, MD*Comments:*cop was a pig
marine endangered his son unnecessarily
kenney lived up to the state motto
have a nice parade


----------



## Guest

"_I feel for his family and will probably donate to thier fund, "..........._

KEEP YOUR FUCKING MONEY YOU ASSWIPE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Opie

RIP Brother!


----------



## Guest

Although this is my first post, I visit often and just want to say thank you to all who have posted on this thread... 

Coming across this thread today, has absolutely made my day! As a wife of a Manchester, NH Police Officer I am extremely disgusted with all of the "talk" in relation to Cpl. McKay's death. It is nice to finally be able to read posts from sane individuals. I just can't stand to read/watch the media's praising of Kenney any longer and to hear that McKay got what he deserved and that Floyd should be charged, etc. etc. 

Have any of you read WMUR's Forum (forums.ibsys.com/viewmessages.cfm?sitekey=man&Forum=427&Topic=15873) I have been checking in from time to time, but truly, it is just too disgusting. You all seem so straight forward here; you should visit the link and tell it how it is...from McKay's standpoint! 

Again, thank you for posting to this thread; as well as putting your lives on the line each and every day!


----------



## 209

Thank you for visiting our site BandE. We call it like it is here at masscops.com and obviously take the side of fellow Officers

BandE welcome to our site. Dont waist your time on the other forums that are full of hate towards police. The people that complain and say hateful things to police are those who have criminal records and always think they are victims even when they are breaking the law themselves. They will jump on the officer bashing bandwagon when ever they can.

We give our fellow Officers the benefit of the doubt in all cases when incidents happen. As you will read most will say that we were not there so we dont actually know what happened. If an Officer was convicted for a crime then we might critize them as well for what they did. We do our best to be fair. It is so tough to comment on a situation by a media reports, most times they are the worst avenue to get completely true information. 

At any rate thank you for being an Officers spouse, thats the hardest job there is.


----------



## Truck Trooper

David T. Kenney filed suit in federal court alleging wrongful death of his son, Liko Kenney, and a "negligent infliction of emotional distress."<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Liko Kenney pulled a handgun on Cpl Bruce McKay and shot him four times after being peeper sprayed. Mr. Floyd, who was driving by shot Liko Kenney twice with Cpl. McKay's gun.<o></o>
David Kenney should be ashamed of his son's actions. Instead of teaching his son right from wrong. He sent him to NH to say in the family's second house. Again Liko becomes out of control with family members and the public. <o></o>


----------



## pahapoika

victim nation.

even when you murder a police officer somehow it's not your fault.

judging from this bogus lawsuit i'd say the apple didn't fall very far from the tree


----------



## Guest

*Facebook group: Support Memorial for Corporal Bruce McKay*

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=53833453754


----------

